# TableViewer aus Editor refreshen



## JasDA (8. Nov 2010)

Wie kann ich aus einem Editor einen Tableviewer in einer anderen View refreshen? Hätte jetzt gedacht, dass ich das über einen PropertyChangeListener machen kann, analog zu diesem Beispiel:

Make your Eclipse applications richer with view linking

Nur an dieser Stelle in Listing 6 werde ich stutzig:


```
public void createPartControl() {

		//register with a Known Plugin that sources Population Data 
		CityPopulationPlugin.getInstance().addPropertyChangeListener(this);
	}
```

Ich habe den Editor ja nicht als Singleton implementiert, deshalb kann ich den Listener auch nicht so hinzufügen. Oder ist das mit dem PropertyChanceListener der komplett falsche Weg?


----------



## Marcinek (8. Nov 2010)

Bin mir rel. sicher, dass es das Thema noch vor 2 Wochen hier diskutiert worden ist.


----------



## JasDA (8. Nov 2010)

Also entweder bin ich blind oder.... hab jetzt bis Anfang September hier zurückgeschaut, konnte aber nichts finden.


----------



## Wildcard (8. Nov 2010)

Idealerweise arbeitest du auf einem Modell. Dein Modell sollte Notication Support mitbringen. Der ContentProvider auf dem Modell registriert sich als Listener auf dem Modell.
Der Editor manipuliert das Modell -> das Modell informiert die Listener (ContentProvider) -> ContentProvider aktualisiert den Viewer.


----------



## Gast2 (9. Nov 2010)

How to use the JFace Tree Viewer

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab ist der ContentProvider dafür zuständig sich auf das DomainModel als Listener zu registrieren und sich auch wieder weg zu nehmen...


----------



## Gast2 (9. Nov 2010)

Hier ein Bsp mit 2 Views


----------

